# Necesito un circuito para amplificador de iPod



## Radi (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y andaba buscando ayuda para un asunto... tengo unos pequeños altavoces que nisiquiera necesitan pilas... se conectan por minijack y ya esta.
El caso es que me preguntaba si podria hacer un pequeño amplificador casero para sacarles mas provecho porke realmente suenan poco... y se que los altavoces pueden dar de si mas porque los e probado con otros mp3 y entregan mas potencia... asique necesitaria alguna especie de ampificador pequeño con entrada minijack y salida minijack... pero no se que circuitos hay :S

salu2


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2010)

Bienvenido...



> porke


se escribe Porque

Antes que nada quisiera decirte que el campo de audio en la electrónica es uno de los mas complejos...
si hay circuitos primero usa el buscador... y si no encuentras uno que se ajuste a tus necesidades te ayudo a buscar uno..... 

Saludos


----------



## Radi (Jul 6, 2010)

Bueno ya me esperaba una respuesta asi... no es la primera vez que posteo por primera vez en una comunidad y perdon por el porke... se me pega del messenger y mensajes en los que piensas en ahorrar tiempo y no ortografia... normalmente utilizo muchas mas K
En fin lo dicho intente buscar cosas antes lubeck pero esque veo cosas como "Amplificador con TDA1562", "Amplificador RF 1 vatio no-tune" o "Diseño Amplificador BJT clase A" y he estudiado un poco de electronica... pero aparte de que se me daba mejor la digital no estudie mucho la parte de sonido :S (lo cual porcierto me abira encantado entender y llevar mas a fondo y aprovecho para preguntarte si hay en este foro "estudios" o "temas" para leerte y entender?)
Bueno que me enrollo... 
Que en las busquedas o soy malo y no encuentro lo que busco o no entiendo para que sirven los circuitos y por lo tanto no se si me sirve.

EDITO: creo que he encontrado algo en un post llamado "Mini-Amplificador para iPod" pero por ahora no e visto el circuito... voi a ir leyendome las respuestas haver que encuentro jeje


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola Radi

Mira el usar el buscador es bueno (en mi opinion)porque los que no sabemos mucho nos empapamos un poquito de lo que nos gusta o puede gustar.... antes de preguntar algo que desconocemos totalmente y no sabemos como preguntarlo.. no digo que sea tu caso....
exactamente lo dificil  para mi del audio es el uso de transistores que aunque no es muy dificil cuesta mucho entenderlo...
algo de lectura que me ha servido es esta pagina http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/ esta en ingles pero el navegador chrome de google lo traduce muy bien....

empecemos por aqui....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mini-amplificador-ipod-10193/

te sirve???

Saludos..


----------



## Radi (Jul 6, 2010)

Pufff yo tampoco entiendo muy bien los transistores... pero seguro que es pillarle el tranquillo como casi todo en la electronica jeje al fin y al cabo es el arte de la logica (o eso digo yo jaja)

Voy leyendome el post que me has pasado, muchas gracias lubeck

Salu2


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 7, 2010)

fijate aca http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2635861/Electronica:-Amplificador-para-IPOD-20-Watts-RMS---300-PMPO.html


----------



## Radi (Jul 7, 2010)

hummm parece interesante y muy bien explicado pero alguno de los materiales no puedo conseguirlo


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 7, 2010)

que no puedes conseguir?


----------



## Radi (Jul 7, 2010)

sobretodo el  Conector macho en desuso de IPOD de 30 pines 
alguna idea de donde lo consigo?


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 7, 2010)

nunca vi un ipod en mi vida, como es, tiene una salida común de 3mm y otra de 30 pines? o solo tiene 30 pines, como es


----------



## Radi (Jul 7, 2010)

Pues es como todos los aparatos de marca "apple"... lo mas delgado posible, tactil, y como no... no sus propios codigos diferentes o conectores o lo ke sea... siempre se salen del estandar... ni sikiera puedes meter las canciones sin mas... tienes ke hacerlo con un programa llamado iTunes... pero en fin... son muy buenos 

el mio es el ipod nano:






pero los conectores son los mismos en todos los ipod estos:





ahi ves el conector de 30 pines y la entrada del minijack

salu2


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

y bueno usa la salida para los auriculares


----------

